# Fixing water damage on ceiling



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Damn, plumber had a leak and ruined a 20 by 20 ceiling, finish painted with eggshell. One sheet needs to be replaced but now all butts and seams are showing. Screws are all dimpled. I went ahead and rescrewed whole ceiling then removed bubbled tape. How far should I bust out seams? Should I level 5 finish (skim coat) twice? Go one way then the other. Last time I did a repair this large on a ceiling it looked Ok and I did check seams with a level, but at night seams really looked aweful. Now that I am going over eggshell I feel the same will happen again. Cost isnt a factor. I just want to make it right. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## SaskMud (Jun 9, 2010)

If you want it to look awesome why not just board over it and start from scratch? 2 inch screws etc. then you dont have to worry about bad flashing and if it will be OK...


just my thoughts


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SaskMud said:


> If you want it to look awesome why not just board over it and start from scratch? 2 inch screws etc. then you dont have to worry about bad flashing and if it will be OK...
> 
> 
> just my thoughts


I agree. in the end ,it would save alot of time and trouble.
a much better finish job also . more material though.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

rehang and finish ..thats the right way.....


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Moving van will be coming next Friday. Therefore time may be an issue. Before I run it by the HO. Can the can lighting be adjusted and what thickness should the rock be 1/2 inch or 5/8s? Good idea so glad I stopped them from putting up the crown moulding.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

1/2 and yes can lights have up and down adjustment


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I have fixed the same ceiling many times , with out laminating .
pain in the a$$. when those seams peak like that. there long butts.
when the butts peak out. good luck. don't get me wrong, it can be fixed
without lam. lot of work though. a ton of mud on a ceiling that has been damaged 
by water. was the rock glued? misners right some cans can be dropped,
but some can't. without a small hassle .I always worry about putting too much mud on a weak ceiling.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

If you really want to make it right, how about tearing it off and hanging fresh rock? Then you can make sure everything is nice and dry too. Laminating is an option, but I like to get water damaged board out of the picture....unless it's an old house, and they don't care if it's done right they just want to be sure it's not going to fall on them.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

If you decide to just repair and level 5 do yourself a favor--put a coat of primer over the eggshell-your mud wont bubble as bad--I just did 2 ceilings in a dorm area from ice damage,pulled bad tape,rescrewed , taped,busted out wide and skimmed ceiling, I used some BMoore product [blockfiller] for primer,worked great,no bubbling.


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

I agree with whats already been said,May I add to it:
I would recommend tearing down all rock that got wet & all insulation that got wet also,Replace all New & finish accordingly.If you can't finish big butt seams,hire a profesional.:thumbsup:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

OK, all water damaged rock was removed then replaced (no insulation). Sheetrockers are going to double up the rock this afternoon. 1/2 with 12 and 8 ft boards. Tearing down ceiling just not an option walls are finish painted, hardwood floors are down, with HO living upstairs. I just dont want to open that can of worms. Next I will just respray it with 2 coats of Glidden Promaster (flat). Backrolling it each time in opposite directions with a 1/2 " rollerpad 14" frame. Still kinda bent about having my **** messed up. That eggshell ceiling was the focus point of the house and I gave it a level 5 finish for free. I guess ya just cant have anything nice. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Final touch drywall said:


> I agree with whats already been said,May I add to it:
> I would recommend tearing down all rock that got wet & all insulation that got wet also,Replace all New & finish accordingly.If you can't finish big butt seams,hire a profesional.:thumbsup:


 

Is the residential market picking up at all your way? In upstate its starting to look a little brighter with all the insurance claims (Tons of FN snow .)


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Let us know how you come out there boco.
A pix maybe? Good luck.:thumbsup:


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

The ceiling is shot,, and needs to be replaced,, and the wall sheets should be checked as well. 
Open it up get a blower run it overnight. treat the wood for mold. replace sheetrock. blow in new insulation.
and P.S. I charge for this service.. Not a handyman's special.. if they want that then they can live in a home full of nasty mold.
Speaking of which.. I really should get certified for mold treatment.. anyone here know of a good course I could take Let me know .. Thanks Steve.


----------

